# Adobe Bridge and Raw files



## VaE39 (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently decided to learn photoshop from the very beginning and I also switched to take RAW file pictures instead of Jpeg. When I upload the photos from my camera using adobe bridge, the jpeg files will show up but the raw files do not show a preview. It only shows that they are NEF files. If I double click it, photoshop cs4 opens up the picture in Camera Raw 5.0. Is there a way I can still preview the pictures in bridge before opening them in photoshop?


----------



## VaE39 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also tried to convert the images to DNG as I uploaded them from adobe bridge. It still only shows a .DNG file picture with no preview of the actual picture.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 29, 2010)

Try downloading an updated codec for windows 7 ( or whatever you are using ). Look on Canons website under your camera. ( if using canon, I am sure Nikon has a similar thing )


Try opening the windows folder that has your pics ( you may have to change the icon type or view ) and see if the thumbnails show up. If they don't, its a codec issue with windows, not bridge.


----------



## ann (Oct 30, 2010)

NEF files are NIkon.  Go to the adobe site and update as it sounds as if your camera may not be supported in version 5.0


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2010)

The easy way to update your CS4 is to open it and in the CS workspace click on Help > Update and it will do it automatically. I believe the highest release level is 5.6.

If your camera was launched recently , you may need 6.x which is only available with CS5.

So, what camera are you using.


----------



## VaE39 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm using a D80. I just updated and it still isn't showing the NEF files in bridge. 

Also, I noticed that when I zoom into raw files on photoshop, the pictures look a little more grainy as compared to when I shoot with JPEG. Any one know why?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jpeg probably has noise reduction added in camera ( I assume you mean noise and not grain ) This is an easy thing to add in ACR before opening in photoshop.


----------



## VaE39 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry yes Noise is what I meant. Care to elaborate how to do that? Sorry I'm a photoshop noob right now


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

In Bridge, right click on the image. In the drop down box select - Open in Camera Raw (ACR). You will find the Noise Reduction sliders in the 3rd panel.

Or under the Edit tab in Bridge click on Preferences and set them so a double click opens an image in Camera RAW.


----------



## VaE39 (Nov 2, 2010)

So I've updated my ACR for adobe, and I opened up Photoshop itself and updated everything else needed. I still can only view the NEF and DNG images on Photoshop but not on Bridge. Bridge only shows the icon of the DNG file but not the actual picture. 

Just to clarify I'm a mac user and I have a Nikon D80.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Infidel (Nov 2, 2010)

VaE39 said:


> So I've updated my ACR for adobe, and I opened up Photoshop itself and updated everything else needed. I still can only view the NEF and DNG images on Photoshop but not on Bridge. Bridge only shows the icon of the DNG file but not the actual picture.
> 
> Just to clarify I'm a mac user and I have a Nikon D80.
> 
> Any more ideas?




Sounds like this guy had a similar problem: Adobe Forums: I can't see NEF files in Adobe Bridge


----------



## sovietdoc (Nov 2, 2010)

your camera raw doesnt support your camera.  you need an updated camera raw


----------



## Infidel (Nov 2, 2010)

sovietdoc said:


> your camera raw doesnt support your camera.  you need an updated camera raw



If that were the case, then he wouldn't be able to open the files at all. If he's up to date (he claims to be...look up), then his camera is supported: Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


----------

